
EU meltdown: Italy slams Merkel – Macron says coronavirus could end bloc - sahin-boydas
https://www.express.co.uk/news/world/1261075/EU-coronavirus-summit-Italy-economy-Angela-Merkel-Emmanuel-Macron-collapse
======
bagpuss
utter garbage clickbait “source”

